# UP Resort for Family



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Anyone have recommendations for resort/lodge in the UP that is kid friendly with either a pool or good swimming beach and other kid type activities yet still have access to some good fishing?? Know I might run into issues for reservations if trying to do something this year but still hoping.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Scott


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Try Pine Bluff Resort, Curtis. One indoor pool, two outside pools. 
Also, a beach. Basketball court. It's on Big Manisitique Lake. They have boat rentals. Go on line for more info on them. I believe they require one week rentals so if that's not what you're looking for, contact the Curtis Chamber of Commerce. They will have information for other resorts in the area. I'm just familiar with PB.


----------

